# Women: Good in Bed or Can you Cook?



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Which would you rather eavesdrop if your guy was talking in a lockerroom about you? 

1. She is great in the kitchen but not so great in bed.

2. She is great in bed but not so great in the kitchen. In fact, ever try one of her roasts?

(and yes, I know women are more than sex objects and cooks but let's face it - those 2 qualities men seek in marriage, at least on a superficial level, after the deep things)


After some responses, I am going to make this even more of a Devil's Choice. . .I think this one is easy but I'll see how you respond and what you take more pride in.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Definetly #2 and hubby has compared the 2 at work with some of the guys. The cooking went downhill since I am trying to cook "healthier" -for his health so the good sex can continue. 

One guy at his work has the exceptional cook wife, says that is why he married her BUT he has been complaining about the non-existent sex life ever since. Plus another man I know, his wife makes the Best Hostess in town, loves to share recipes, endless talk about food, but all he wants to talk about is SEX. 

Although he loves & appreciates her cooking, I KNOW he would choose the other if given a choice.

Makes you wonder if the majority of Martha Stewards are this way.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

SimplyAmorous said:


> One guy at his work has the exceptional cook wife, says that is why he married her BUT he has been complaining about the non-existent sex life ever since.


Guess I'm a lucky guy. My wife cooks in both the bedroom and the kitchen. Outstanding in either venue. And she loves to watch football with me. 

I Win!! :smthumbup:


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I agree - I threw a meatball for the first pitch out. . .now. . .

1. My wife's a good mother/housekeeper but not so great in bed.

2. My wife's an alright mother/housekeeper (I wouldn't make you choose "bad) but an awesome lay.

Choose.

This can be done for guys too, BTW.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

I cook pretty well, get it right on the first try, but too lazy to cook. So I'd say I'm better in bed than I cook, and I don't get lazy in bed


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

As a guy, I can clear this one up easily. I can get fed at Burger King. If she curls my toes in the sack, I don't care if she can even spell "kitchen".


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Ha, ha. . .yes. . .I agree. . .but you know. . .when I was 20. . .it was the sex. . .when I was 30. . .it was the sex. . .now that I am 40. . .well, let's see. . .it's still the sex, lol. . .but I don't know. . .my last gf. . .she could really cook. . I mean good healthy food from scratch. . .hmmmmm. . .what I really want is Rachel Ray, I think - a brunette who can cook and knock-dead smile.

Hey, this poll can be done with handyness and men. I am worried as I get older. . .I may sign up for a class at the local tech. school because how I do in the garage and basement may hold the same weight as the bedroom.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Taco Bell is just around the corner. For $5.00 and in less than 5 minutes, one of my problems is fixed. I can cook and end up cooking most of the meals at my house anyway. Some things, I just can't take care of adequately myself.


----------



## pulse (Mar 24, 2010)

I'd rather he say I was good in the bedroom. (So much more embarrasing to hear someone say you are a lousy lay than a lousy cook lol.)

When it comes to cooking v sex, I think that if/when I set my mind to either one of them, I do a great job.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

you can buy sex, food, nannies and maides but what costs the most? 
I'm going with #2 (on both posts)


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I would rather hear W say #2 on both post.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

At this point, a woman that would do either sounds pretty good.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

a woman that did both sounds great;-)


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I would loose my mind if my husband said I was better in the kitchen than in the bedroom and I have taken cooking classes for years and contributed to 3 cookbooks!
Thankfully he loves my cooking and my sexing.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> Guess I'm a lucky guy. My wife cooks in both the bedroom and the kitchen. Outstanding in either venue. And she loves to watch football with me.


I saw this and had to laugh. That was me and I still got dumped! Scannerguard, surely there must be more options to this multiple choice question! :scratchhead:


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

You guys didn't field the 2nd curve ball I threw you:

Which would rather be known for (or have as a guy)

1. A good housekeeper/homemaker

or

2. Good in bed

(this is easy too for guys. . .but women. . .eh. . .this is a big part of their identity - the damn home and how it looks)

and to further throw you a fastball:

1. A good mother

or

2. Good in bed?

Just making everyone think about why you really, REALLY love your spouse/wife and what you appreciate beyond the bedroom.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Can't a woman be a good mother, homemaker AND rock the bed? I wouldn't mind being called a MILF


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay, let's clarify on the last one:

What would you be more proud of?

1. Your ability as a mother

or

2. Your ability as a lover?

Answer honestly. . .would you rather overhear your husband to his friends in a lockerroom

"She's really not the greatest mother in the world, but OMG in bed, she rocks my world!"

or

"She's not the best in bed, she's okay, but she's a great mother in all aspects!"

No disclaimers - "Well I want to be known as good at both." That's a platitude. . .of course you do. Just like I want to be Bob Villa, Donald Trump, Ward Cleaver and Tom Cruise as a guy.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok I'll put it this way. It's not up to my husband to decide whether I'm the world's worst or best mother. It's for my child to decide in the end. So I'd rather hear that I'm a pretty great lay lol


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh. . .and I'd like to be Chef Emerill too, for the ladies.

But I am more like Chef Boyardee when it comes to cooking.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Cherrypie,

Thanks for the sensible answer actually (and choosing). . .because I do think there are a lot of women when it comes to the marriage focus too much on their mothering/the kids and not being a lover.

I think that was a healthy response.

You pass.



(no, seriously, there is no right or wrong answer. . .some married couples the opposite may work)


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Cherry, what a wonderful response! My husband doesn't decide if I am a good Mom or not, my kids do. 
He does however decide if I am a good lover and he thinks I am the best he has ever had. I guess that comes with 17 years (this October) of "getting to know each other".


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Oops I accidentally deleted my prev post while editing. 

Thanks for agreeing though heheh we should grade people according to their roles in OUR lives and not somebody else's. I can say my husband is a bad father all I want, but if our child thinks he rocks, then he rocks...for her...


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

How about this?
I fxxk. I cook. I work. I look good. My husband gave me four ks. He is really happy with me! 

Sorry, I am bragging. But it is my husband's comment.


----------



## Sadara (Jul 27, 2010)

I am a great cook.
I am great in bed.
I am a great Mom to my kids.
I'm so so at housework.

I honestly could care less if my husband told someone I wasn't good at housework, because I'm not. But, if he said I wasn't good at any of the other things, I would be devastated.


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

This reminds me of the Chris Rock joke when he said men are always in search of "new pu$$y" but "new pu$$y" can't cook. LOL

I think my husband would prefer a good woman all around (including good in the kitchen) as opposed to a women who was great in bed and sucked in all other areas of being a good wife. We could always work on what's going on in the bedroom, but take out gets expensive.


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

I think I'm good at both, but if I had to choose, I would choose good in bed. You can order out a good meal for you husband once in a while, but no way sex.


----------



## 123 (Aug 13, 2010)

#2 across the board. I can hire a maid, take a cooking class and it doesn't matter what kind of mother he may think I am becuase my kids think I am the greatest. And they LOVE my pancakes, so I guess I can cook a little.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm more of a roll your own home-made sushi, place it all over your naked body on the bed, hire a nanny for the day and tell her if she needs anything we will be baracaded in the master bedroom kind of wife....

ho hum, sushi again?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

swedish said:


> I'm more of a roll your own home-made sushi, place it all over your naked body on the bed,


*Clown Fish Sushi Swede???*


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

:rofl: Amp!

You really CAN find an image for everything!


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

SHame to lose either .. but I can only vouch my wife - she's a great cook (and I mean prize winning) - AND she's great in bed - loving, intimate .. experimental (I won't go as far as prize-winning, cos who would judge, other than me??) 

And she's a great mother.

She's lousy at cleaning though... I'll take that flaw for the other benefits!


----------

